# 50/50 parenting...or maybe not?



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

STBX asked for 50/50 parenting. In my head I thought HA! but agreed to it. The HA comes from him not being very involved with the kids, he probably did 20% of the parenting when we were together, and we both work full-time jobs. We worked out a schedule that made 50/50 possible. 

He moved out New Year's Eve. We aren't through the first month yet and he's already four days behind. His work schedule is pretty wacky, and he's using that to get the kids fewer days, instead of switching days. I've had to push back and recommend changes to keep him that close to 50/50. I didn't want to, but have decided to keep track, because if it becomes a 60/40 or 70/30 deal, then I will request more child support. After all, I'll be feeding them, washing their clothes, taking them out, etc. more often.

Anyone else have an ex back down from seeing their kids as often as they asked? I'm really torn. On one hand, I like the new free time, and I want the kids to have a relationship with their daddy. On the other hand, he isn't real involved with them, the kids sit around playing video games all day while he sits at the computer, so I am not real thrilled when they are with him. My real concern is that he'll treat them the way he treated his now grown son from his first marriage. Lived in the same town but would sometimes go weeks or even a couple months without seeing him.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

I wish with all my heart and that I could have 50/50. I only can see my baby son for a few hours each month or second month.

He should be spending quality time with them, teaching them, going to the park etc, bike riding, picnics etc! Being a involved daddy!


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

A few hours a month has got to be hard. I miss my kids when they're gone for a couple days at a time. Not too many bike rides or picnics here in the Great Lakes in January 8^), but those are the things I do with them in better weather. I wish their dad would do some of those things.


----------

